# Access to uber app temporarily blocked



## Fabrice Janson

I have just received an email just as I was about to start work that my app has been ‘temporarily blocked’ due to a report of inappropriate behaviour from one of my riders. I don’t recall being rude or inappropriate to anyone, I have a 4.97 star rating after 9470 trips and now someone has filed a complaint against me and I’m automatically blocked. How does this make any sense. How am I suppose to defend myself if I’m not even sure what it is that I have done wrong. 
please advise.


----------



## BestInDaWest

this is by far the worst thing about this job....my best advice is to reach out to customer service ,then explain your side...and be patient...


----------



## TheSorcerer01

You, just have to keep calling support until you get answers. I got one last month and it took a few hours to get a reason, Paxhole said I solicited them which I never did, they do that sometimes to get refunds. Uber will say that they have no choice but to at least do a 24 hour hold minimum, but they never offer real protections to the driver for false accusations, two months prior I was accused of drunk driving and I don't drink. I also have a high rating. 
My advice and I wish I had done this sooner is to get a dashcam. Ever since I got one I have had less complaints; in fact my rating went up, my feeling is that riders knowing they are on camera curbs their behavior at least the ones that might try to do something plus it gives you piece of mind. It may not protect your job but it does protect you. In the end uber will most likely unblock you and they'll give you some BS on how its necessary truth is it stinks but there isn't anything you can do about it. 

Good luck, and be safe.


----------



## Fabrice Janson

Thank you for the advice. I am so gutted at the moment. The thought of not being able to support my daughter and family is stressful. Just because a passenger decided that it would be worth their time and effort to lodge a false complaint against me.


----------



## NicFit

Look and see which rider got a refund, that’s the one who complained


----------



## wallae

On Uber support Twitter yesterday I saw 3 complaints in an hour
1 rape sexual attack
1 flirting/ solicitation
1 kidnap &#128518;
Are any real
Do they let anyone drive

Waiting for my social security I took a county job taking people to medical appointments and very marginal girls (unattractive or heavy or both) told me about being hit on. I new the guys and believe it.
I can't believe they would risk it but they had no self control. Just want to hump first and think later 
The only high-paying job with no real hard work that they can get out and they risk it

They also let anyone ride and have muddied the water by teaching:
If you complain you'll get a coupon for a free ride
People on both sides are all was scamming

I have to add.
Reading these complaints is hilarious and just show how stupid uneducated and crude people are.

hey Uber you piece of sheet fokers
You deactivated me for nothing and I demand you reactivate me right now
&#128514;
Really... and times 50 a day

Why would you ever rehire this guy?
What are you gonna do next to I've threatened to kill you?
And he's not even smart enough to know that that's not gonna get a good reception
Insanity

If they required a 650 or 700 credit rating it would all go away.
Riders and drivers 
I would bet everyone of these complaints come from people using a debit or prepaid type card.


----------



## Amos69

Fabrice Janson said:


> Thank you for the advice. I am so gutted at the moment. The thought of not being able to support my daughter and family is stressful. Just because a passenger decided that it would be worth their time and effort to lodge a false complaint against me.


This is not new and had you done ay research into your new business you would have known to expect this.

If you read this very board you will see this happens every day.

Sign up for Gryft.


----------



## Hellzbelz

Fabrice Janson said:


> Thank you for the advice. I am so gutted at the moment. The thought of not being able to support my daughter and family is stressful. Just because a passenger decided that it would be worth their time and effort to lodge a false complaint against me.


Definitely get the dashcam, and don't drive without it. Mine is always on and recording inside the cabin and in front of the vehicle at all times. I transfer the MP4s to an external HDD at the end of every day. It is worth the investment and will be your proof for bogus complaints from human slime.


----------



## BobDaScotty

Fabrice Janson said:


> Thank you for the advice. I am so gutted at the moment. The thought of not being able to support my daughter and family is stressful. Just because a passenger decided that it would be worth their time and effort to lodge a false complaint against me.


Hang in there, you will be good


----------



## Fabrice Janson

I have just been reinstated. I haven’t asked exactly what I did wrong. Should I ask? Or just leave it be? And should I ask for compensation for time loss? Or just leave it alone and go about my day.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

TheSorcerer01 said:


> my feeling is that riders knowing they are on camera curbs their behavior at least the ones that might try to do something


100% correct. My dashcam has a 4" screen, conspicuously displaying interior footage along with signage. Nips all potential problems in the bud!


----------



## Seamus

Fabrice Janson said:


> Or just leave it alone and go about my day.


✅


----------



## BestInDaWest

Fabrice Janson said:


> I have just been reinstated. I haven't asked exactly what I did wrong. Should I ask? Or just leave it be? And should I ask for compensation for time loss? Or just leave it alone and go about my day.


I would just move along....complaining or asking for compenation for lost time(har har) would end up in just getting more frustrated with an unfair and arbitrary system.


----------



## ricardomarti

Fabrice Janson said:


> I have just received an email just as I was about to start work that my app has been ‘temporarily blocked’ due to a report of inappropriate behaviour from one of my riders. I don’t recall being rude or inappropriate to anyone, I have a 4.97 star rating after 9470 trips and now someone has filed a complaint against me and I’m automatically blocked. How does this make any sense. How am I suppose to defend myself if I’m not even sure what it is that I have done wrong.
> please advise.


Por lo que yo veo, no existe forma ninguna de defendernos; es "lucha de Leon vs Mono amarrado". Estas companias tech (uber y lyft, x ejemplo) actuan parecido a lo que vivi en comunismo y socialismo en mi pais. Son un monopolio, no vales tu nada, solo le importa ese que te dio la mala resena aunque haya sido injusto. A mi me esta pasando lo mismo con lyft, me estan cayendo a amenazas y lo unico que he hecho es: 1) No alcohol en el carro; 2) seatbell x cada pasajero; 3) protocolo de covid-19 establecido por ellos mismos; 4) carseat para ninos; 5) amable; 
Lo estoy usando hace 1 mes y es frustrante, tambien era un driver (2017) de 5 estrellas. 
Ah!, y Uber me cerro, y aun no se el por que ... 
Simple: hay que ser oveja, permitir que los pastores te agijoneen, bajar la cabeza. Eso son estas companias!
Por eso me da gracia cuando veo un driver mandando a otro driver a ellos para ganar $700..jajaja
Suerte!😂


----------



## SpinalCabbage

ricardomarti said:


> Por lo que yo veo, no existe forma ninguna de defendernos; es "lucha de Leon vs Mono amarrado". Estas companias tech (uber y lyft, x ejemplo) actuan parecido a lo que vivi en comunismo y socialismo en mi pais. Son un monopolio, no vales tu nada, solo le importa ese que te dio la mala resena aunque haya sido injusto. A mi me esta pasando lo mismo con lyft, me estan cayendo a amenazas y lo unico que he hecho es: 1) No alcohol en el carro; 2) seatbell x cada pasajero; 3) protocolo de covid-19 establecido por ellos mismos; 4) carseat para ninos; 5) amable;
> Lo estoy usando hace 1 mes y es frustrante, tambien era un driver (2017) de 5 estrellas.
> Ah!, y Uber me cerro, y aun no se el por que ...
> Simple: hay que ser oveja, permitir que los pastores te agijoneen, bajar la cabeza. Eso son estas companias!
> Por eso me da gracia cuando veo un driver mandando a otro driver a ellos para ganar $700..jajaja
> Suerte!😂








Google Translate


Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




translate.google.com





_"From what I see, there is no way to defend ourselves; It is "fight of Leon vs Monkey tied". These tech companies (uber and lyft, x example) act similar to what I experienced in communism and socialism in my country. They are a monopoly, you are not worth your nothing, you only care about the one who gave you the bad rating, even if it was unfair. The same thing is happening to me with lyft, they are threatening me and the only thing I have done is: 1) No alcohol in the car; 2) seatbell x each passenger; 3) covid-19 protocol established by themselves; 4) carseat for children; 5) friendly; I've been using it for 1 month and it's frustrating, it was also a 5-star driver (2017). Oh, and Uber closed me down, and I still don't know why ... Simple: you have to be a sheep, allow the shepherds to agitate you, lower your head. That's what these companies are! That's why I'm funny when I see a driver sending another driver to them to win $ 700 ... hahaha Lucky!"_


----------



## ubermikeo

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> dashcam has a 4" screen


Which dashcam do you use?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

ubermikeo said:


> Which dashcam do you use?


Just a cheap, generic unbranded model from Amazon. There's tons of them for $30-$40. Seems to do the trick!


----------



## Geoffrey0256

Fabrice Janson said:


> I have just received an email just as I was about to start work that my app has been ‘temporarily blocked’ due to a report of inappropriate behaviour from one of my riders. I don’t recall being rude or inappropriate to anyone, I have a 4.97 star rating after 9470 trips and now someone has filed a complaint against me and I’m automatically blocked. How does this make any sense. How am I suppose to defend myself if I’m not even sure what it is that I have done wrong.
> please advise.


Same here lyft really sucks am on hold as well see from my post, so you get an email from someone from lyft whom is either in the Philippines or Guatemala totally clueless emails are already in format. What a joke they are


----------



## Fromstartofinish

Fabrice Janson said:


> I have just received an email just as I was about to start work that my app has been ‘temporarily blocked’ due to a report of inappropriate behaviour from one of my riders. I don’t recall being rude or inappropriate to anyone, I have a 4.97 star rating after 9470 trips and now someone has filed a complaint against me and I’m automatically blocked. How does this make any sense. How am I suppose to defend myself if I’m not even sure what it is that I have done wrong.
> please advise.


You must respond , be indignant with Uber , if you want to keep this job , it takes only a couple of key things to make them happy , and reinstate you , my guess is , they have sent you many warnings before , of which you did not respond , now they have only one side ( paxhole ) , good luck now , as I’ve had complaints before and I get very indignant with Uber and their staff , and then they apologize to me , beg me to forgive them , and say case closed , you must be firm when handling accusations against you , if not , sadly Uber could give two shits about YOU .

However , it is easier if you don’t put all your eggs in one basket , so to speak , but , to each his own .

I’ve never feared deactivation , but am not foolish enough to ever turn my back when someone is attacking me ( Uber or paxhole ) and I fight with words to defend myself .

I suggest you do the same with your words towards Uber , if you desire to keep this job

Dang it , just saw this is 7 months old , anyways , this advise still stands


----------



## OG ant

Fabrice Janson said:


> I have just received an email just as I was about to start work that my app has been ‘temporarily blocked’ due to a report of inappropriate behaviour from one of my riders. I don’t recall being rude or inappropriate to anyone, I have a 4.97 star rating after 9470 trips and now someone has filed a complaint against me and I’m automatically blocked. How does this make any sense. How am I suppose to defend myself if I’m not even sure what it is that I have done wrong.
> please advise.


It's comical how they are asking you to provide info when they hide who reported you.


----------

